# Serviço Meteorológico Nacional comemora 64 anos



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2010 às 15:24)

*Serviço Meteorológico Nacional comemora 64 anos*



> Comemora-se no dia 4 de Outubro o 64º aniversário da criação do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, do qual o Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. é o herdeiro institucional.
> 
> Para assinalar esta efeméride, promove o IM na sua Sede, no dia 6 de Outubro, uma exposição alusiva dos 64 anos do Serviço. Paralelamente, em ano de Centenário da República, associou-se o IM a estas comemorações nacionais, integrando nas comemorações do seu aniversário uma exposição sobre a Meteorologia e a I República.
> 
> ...



IM


----------

